# Termites or Ants?



## Estranged (Jan 15, 2018)

I just noticed these all over my deck outside some are flying and some are crawling around this is the first time I've have ever seen them this year

I'm in Southern Ontario Canada and it's really humid today but my question is are these termites or these ants I have included a couple photos

Hopefully the quality was good enough they were hard to take a picture of

Thanks









Sent from my Umidigi Power using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

I would Terro dust the area, and see how it looks in week.
http://www.terro.com/terro-ant-dust


----------



## Estranged (Jan 15, 2018)

Yodaman said:


> I would Terro dust the area, and see how it looks in week.
> http://www.terro.com/terro-ant-dust


Thanks yodaman , I've used terro traps for black Ants , indoors and they worked great I didn't know they had dust treatment



Sent from my Umidigi Power using Tapatalk


----------



## Estranged (Jan 15, 2018)

Yodaman said:


> I would Terro dust the area, and see how it looks in week.
> http://www.terro.com/terro-ant-dust


Hi Yodaman 
I checked out the website and it doesn't look like the dust is available in Canada according to their website anyways via the link you provided

Thanks

Sent from my Umidigi Power using Tapatalk


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

can't quite tell but the last picture the bottom ant looks like it still has its wings. Very common for ants and termites to swarm with wings, mate and then disappear. Not a pro but my guess would be ants and when they swarm they are headed out to establish new colonies.

Don't be fooled by them disappearing, they are not gone and in fact may have established several new groups. 

At the least talk to some pros and show them your pictures and listen to what they tell you. A pro in your area will know what you are dealing with.

Then bring back what you learned and what they suggest and some of the better bug people can help.

Bud


----------



## Estranged (Jan 15, 2018)

Bud9051 said:


> can't quite tell but the last picture the bottom ant looks like it still has its wings. Very common for ants and termites to swarm with wings, mate and then disappear. Not a pro but my guess would be ants and when they swarm they are headed out to establish new colonies.
> 
> Don't be fooled by them disappearing, they are not gone and in fact may have established several new groups.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bud
I've called Orkin for a free estimate to see what they say.

I'm just hoping it's not termites.

Thanks Again

Sent from my Umidigi Power using Tapatalk


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Actually termites are much slower and it gives your control efforts a change to get ahead of them. Carpenter ants are a pain and can do a lot of damage in a short time. Either one should not be ignored. The pro you called will know what type of critters your area deals with.

Bud


----------



## Estranged (Jan 15, 2018)

Bud9051 said:


> Actually termites are much slower and it gives your control efforts a change to get ahead of them. Carpenter ants are a pain and can do a lot of damage in a short time. Either one should not be ignored. The pro you called will know what type of critters your area deals with.
> 
> Bud


Hi bud just a follow-up Orkin wanted the pictures I took so I sent them to the tech and all right below would he responded with which was very good news

(Orkin's Response) They appear to be flying reproductive stages of either the Cornfield or Citreonella Ants. Non wood boring insect indigenous to this area. Not a concern at all.

Sent from my Umidigi Power using Tapatalk


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Interesting, hadn't considered another variety of ant.

Bud


----------



## Estranged (Jan 15, 2018)

Bud9051 said:


> Interesting, hadn't considered another variety of ant.
> 
> Bud


Yeh me either, Bud and glad it was assessed as such  big relief

Sent from my Umidigi Power using Tapatalk


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Note the time of year and watch next year to spot their source. IMO ants in my yard provide little benefit so I try to eliminate all nests I find. Try is the key word as I'm not that successful, hesitant on too many chemicals.

Bud


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@Estranged, good to meet you. Looks like @Bud9051 has you covered, and thanks to you both for an informative exchange!

Looks like Orkin's a lot more restrained up there in Canada; people who call them here tell me they just send out Rambo and a truck of toxins without asking about species. 

As long as you're out and about, you might as well check and see if you have some problem bugs you need to deal with. It's the ones you don't see that can be a problem. I'd be especially concerned if your house has a few miles (kilometers?) on it, age-wise. The more time, the more likely there will be bugs.

Look for a combination "silk and sawdust" particularly clumps of same, in exposed wooden joints, especially close to the ground, but don't be afraid to look near the roof too.


----------



## Fman (Nov 9, 2018)

The way to tell if you have carpenter ants is to check and see if their are little, tiny cigarette butts and Budweiser cans laying about. Of so, oh yeah.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Fman said:


> The way to tell if you have carpenter ants is to check and see if their are little, tiny cigarette butts and Budweiser cans laying about. Of so, oh yeah.


Or maybe they want to be, "Close to you"?


----------



## johnfethes (Sep 24, 2019)

I think you should contact good pest control services in your area. If you suspect of infestation better get it check asap.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@Estranged, any further developments?


----------



## Estranged (Jan 15, 2018)

DoomsDave said:


> @Estranged, any further developments?


Sorry Dave, been forever since I've been on. Little late in my response but I ended up calling Orkin and after being looked at it was the time of year this particular ant (sorry I don't recall the name) was in mating season which was bizaare as there were swarms of them then a day or so later all gone like they were never there, so no carpenter ant or termites which was awesome news

Sent from my Umidigi Power using Tapatalk


----------

